# and... another one bites the dust!



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

located some birds the other day, decided they needed an education. so i told this young lady to go buy a tag and we'll go see what we cant do... this girl has luck like you wouldnt believe. we located the birds instantly thursday afternoon, and after some sweet talking, i was able to call him and 2 others across a paved road (2 bike riders almost wiped them out while they were in full strutt :lol: ), up the hill and right into our lap. at 20 feet i told her told her it was close enough, pick the one she wanted and she was able to seal the deal! pretty impressive for her first turkey hunt!


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like fun. Nice pictures.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice turkey, nice lady!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

good looking and a hunter to boot, man you better keep her around! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bird and also a good looking lady.Congrats to her and nice job getting her on the birds.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome! Wait a second....are those designer jeans? Did you have dinner plans later or something?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

ktowncamo said:


> Awesome! Wait a second....are those designer jeans? Did you have dinner plans later or something?


well we planned on taking the entire afternoon to hunt. turns out we only needed about 10 min. from start to finish... so we made some dinner plans shortly there after  and yes, not only is she a killer. she looks good doing it!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Is this still LE time or general tags now?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like the ultimate date...good job young lady!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Congrats! Is this still LE time or general tags now?


general tags


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

congradulations to the young lady and you shaun love your hunting partner mines a bit younger and smaller the wifes pek and chewawa gross decided she wasnt to scared of guns as long as i left her in the truck lol she was more than a bit surprized last night when i threw my tom into the truck with her after a moment of panic and the sniff test she decided it was hers and she had to be right at my elbow when i peeled the bird to make sure it was done to her satsifaction.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow.

Thanks for posting.


----------

